# Deadbeat - Do I have any hope of collecting the money?



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

This thread is nearly 6 years old! I hope it was resolved or forgotten by now.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Probably still waiting on that $$


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

I use a lien service...they handle it all for me....they know what to do and when to do it....I recommend hiring someone and get their advice

I am the type of guy who would spend $10,000 to get my $10,000 back.....if you have that attitude most contractors pay you first......after 60 days past due I go all out

im come close to losing(never $10k though), but ive never lost 1 cent due to lack of payment


----------

